# Protexin - Gut Balancer or Acid Ease - Recommendations



## SirBrastias (15 November 2017)

Original thread from tack room here - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ghts-on-comfort-gut-supplements-for-digestion

Thought I'd pop a post in here incase a better response. Has anyone tried Protexin Acid Ease? Vet thinks horse is occasionally uncomfortable not not showing enough signs to scope. Was going to try some Protexin Gut Balancer to see if it helps but then saw the Acid Ease and figured this may be more appropriate?

Symptom summary - occasional yawning and chomping when putting on bridle (nothing with saddle). Very occasionally shortens after a jump. Good weight (bit porky at mo as out on field rest) not generally stressy. 80-90% saint to ride, but sometimes has a switch of personality and becomes a 'typical TB' in that gets a bit spooky and sharp.

Reading the ingredients list it looks like the Acid Ease is the Gut Balancer plus buffers so to me makes sense to start with the Acid Ease as has additional benefits? Though need to feed more and is more expensive (though not important at this stage)...


----------



## RockyRoad (21 November 2017)

Hi
I am a huge fan of protexin products and think they are brilliant. I've had two horses with grastic ulcers, once they'd finished treatment I used acid ease for a couple of months and now maintain them with gut balancer. A 700g tub lasts two horses over a month. I don't think I would never not use it now, all my horses are on the gut balancer. 
I've used protexin products on my dogs with great results and now as a family we even use the human products and have been amazed with results. 
Brilliant products


----------



## sychnant (22 November 2017)

I'm about to try the Acid Ease with one of mine, I thought the same as you, start with Acid Ease and move to Comfort Gut later.

I'm not sure how a 700g tub lasts 2 horses a month though, as the feeding rate after loading (50g x 2 per day) is then 50g once a day? This would mean 700g would last one horse 2 weeks, on a maintenance dose? Or is it possible to reduce the dose drastically and still get results?


----------



## SirBrastias (27 November 2017)

Tub (acid ease) arrived Wednesday, horse had first scoop Thursday evening and every evening since (maintenance dose only - one scoop / 50g).

Rode Friday / Saturday / Sunday - horse only in light work due to leg injury. Yawned a couple of times taking up but generally seemed quieter / happier than before. Actually rested head and dozed when tacked up Friday. Considering he hasn't been in any work the last 3 - 4 weeks he seemed fine to ride, but early days and not put in any stressful (schooling / jumping) situations.

First impressions - seems a bit less tense but think it is too early to tell if making  a massive difference and trying desperately not to read too much into it to early on but I think (and trying to be subjective and think not hope) it is having a positive effect.

Will be interested to hear your experience sychnant.


----------



## sychnant (28 November 2017)

My first impressions are the same as yours! Pony is still pretty grumpy about being touched, still sucking his tongue after his dinner, but does seem less tense and is certainly moving more freely - SO glad I lunged rather than riding as he threw some seriously amazing shapes 

He also seems more forward going on the lunge - normally it's a trial to keep him going in trot and canter, but he was very forward when he wasn't going upwards!

I'm hoping that by the time he's been on the loading dose for a month we will see more definite signs, so we still have almost 3 weeks to go


----------



## SirBrastias (28 November 2017)

I'm hoping for the opposite! Less rushing in the school, though will be a few weeks before we can test. I love Winter in that I'm not a fan of being hot, but everything is so much wetter, spookier and darker - this time of year it is very trying!

One thing I did notice on Sunday is normally horse is very against other horses being close (when ridden), ears pinned back, tail swishing etc, he does seem a bit more tolerant to horses getting closer to him, on hacks anyway. Hoping this is another sign of him being a bit more comfortable. 

Will check back in a couple of weeks with another update.


----------



## ziggy stardust 25 (22 April 2018)

Hi, Any update on the use of Protexin products would be most welcome. I'm looking for something to reduce the risk of recurrence in my horse.  He had none of the usual risk factors for ulcers but was scoped and found to have a bad case of all three types.  Treatment has been prolonged, slow to show results, and very expensive.  I think the initial cause of ulcers was stress due to an undiagnosed dental infection. Thank you.


----------

